# Buying Hyatt Pinion Point



## rahulgopi (Jul 21, 2016)

I am in contract to buy Pinion Point Platinum 2 Br worth 2200 points for 10K.  I live in Bay Area California and the idea behind this purchase is purely for trade inside HRC, mostly to Highland Inn or Maui HI.  Given the talk about Pure Points and expected split of inventory in traditional HRC system, I am wondering whether it is worth to proceed with the purchase.  Greatly appreciate any insight

1) Is the price right for this unit ?  Ebay is full of cheap completed listings but not sure how many passed ROFR.

2) What is the availability for Highland Inn or Maui during peak season ?. Will I be disappointed with availability, given my only intention is to trade inside HRC.


----------



## rahulgopi (Jul 21, 2016)

greatly appreciate any insights.


----------



## Kal (Jul 21, 2016)

If you are just buying points, 2200 is a great position to hold.  I'm not sure how $10K will fly as it might be a bit low for the ROFR environment.

 With long term planning you could get into Highland Inn.  For Maui, I would say your chances are less than 5%.  Probably lower for a 7 day stay.


----------



## rahulgopi (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you Kal.  I am hoping to get  2 or 3 days  short stays at Carmel, if not the whole week as it is just an hour drive.  Tahoe is also a 3 hr drive , if I can find weekend availability there.  

I own Worldmark but availability within the worldmark outside the 13 month booking window for properties like Marina Dunes or Pismo Beach etc are close to none. Since Worldmark doesnt have the concept of home resort, all are up for grab at 13 months.   

Since Hyatt is a smaller TS system , I am hoping the availability is better than Worldmark during CUP for HRC resorts.


----------



## sts1732 (Jul 21, 2016)

rahulgopi said:


> Thank you Kal.  I am hoping to get  2 or 3 days  short stays at Carmel, if not the whole week as it is just an hour drive.  Tahoe is also a 3 hr drive , if I can find weekend availability there.
> 
> I own Worldmark but availability within the worldmark outside the 13 month booking window for properties like Marina Dunes or Pismo Beach etc are close to none. Since Worldmark doesnt have the concept of home resort, all are up for grab at 13 months.
> 
> Since Hyatt is a smaller TS system , I am hoping the availability is better than Worldmark during CUP for HRC resorts.


10,000.00 on a resale is low. Chances of Hyatt exercising their ROFR are good. Since you are in the exchange programs with your other properties, and all of the proposed coming in 2017 at Hyatt, I wouldn't bother. We have been owners at Sunset Harbor for over 20 yrs. Have been to Carmel on an exchange,(very hard to get in) been to Tahoe going in summer possible, forget winter, exchanged into Puerto Rico with Hyatt, nice but wouldn't go back, exchanged into Aspen (very nice but hard to get in) most times impossible to get into. We also own at pinion pointe. 2 bdr. lockout but have used it more for trading either at Hyatt or II.


----------



## TFTG (Jul 21, 2016)

rahulgopi said:


> Thank you Kal.  I am hoping to get  2 or 3 days  short stays at Carmel, if not the whole week as it is just an hour drive.  Tahoe is also a 3 hr drive , if I can find weekend availability there.
> 
> I own Worldmark but availability within the worldmark outside the 13 month booking window for properties like Marina Dunes or Pismo Beach etc are close to none. Since Worldmark doesnt have the concept of home resort, all are up for grab at 13 months.
> 
> Since Hyatt is a smaller TS system , I am hoping the availability is better than Worldmark during CUP for HRC resorts.



If you're interested in using the 2200 points for Carmel, Tahoe or Maui, the easiest one to get will be Hyatt High Sierra Lodge as there is typically lots of availability that I've seen.  Next up would be the Highlands Inn in Carmel and I've found availability there also to be ok.  For Maui, like Kal mentioned you're looking at slim to none for right now.  

There may be some 2/3/4 days that pop here and there, but nothing for a whole week that I've seen this year.  For example, I was able to add either 3/4 days to my week in Maui this year and this availability just showed up last week.


----------



## lizap (Jul 21, 2016)

At this point, your chances of getting 7 days in Maui are very low. Regarding Hyatt's changes, this is pure speculation and based on 'trusted' salespeoples' words. In any regards, given that it is almost the first of August and no official word, can't see ILG making any changes that would take place starting January 1. It should be remembered we already have a ' points' system. Given all the negative publicity over II charging for upgrades, I am highly doubtful that ILG would want anymore right now. They are a 'for profit' company and would not think they would want any more negative fallout. I would think there is a good chance Hyatt will exercise ROFR as your price is low.



sts1732 said:


> 10,000.00 on a resale is low. Chances of Hyatt exercising their ROFR are good. Since you are in the exchange programs with your other properties, and all of the proposed coming in 2017 at Hyatt, I wouldn't bother. We have been owners at Sunset Harbor for over 20 yrs. Have been to Carmel on an exchange,(very hard to get in) been to Tahoe going in summer possible, forget winter, exchanged into Puerto Rico with Hyatt, nice but wouldn't go back, exchanged into Aspen (very nice but hard to get in) most times impossible to get into. We also own at pinion pointe. 2 bdr. lockout but have used it more for trading either at Hyatt or II.


----------



## rahulgopi (Jul 21, 2016)

Thank you All for the helpful comments.


----------

